# fick's Cemetery of Lost Souls 2010



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Once again the cold and flu season hit just before Halloween. I lost three workers this year, but everything went fine anyway. I had to become the camera person and I mainly focused on getting lots of pictures of tot's because I was then planning to get good close-up pics the next night. But that didn't go as planned either as I had to quickly clean up the entire yard to get ready for lawn care crew who was coming on tuesday. Oh well.

I learned that absolutely nobody in small town MN knows what the hell a mausoleum is. Not 1 single person refered to it as a mausoleum. Everybody referred to it as the "little shed"

Anyway, here is a quick little slideshow:

Halloween 2010 :: halloween 2010 slideshow by fick209 - Photobucket

or, here is the entire album:

Halloween 2010 pictures by fick209 - Photobucket

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks great Fick.

What was the crane for?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like everyone was having a great time!

The little shed looked great too!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome job! You should be proud


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hehehe "little shed". That's where they hide the bodies in Minnesota.
Great pics!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Wonderful work, fick! Looks like everything came together well & the weather didn't bury all your hard work in snow after all. Been wondering how you got your reaper suspended from that tree. Very glad you could share, thanks!



fick209 said:


> Everybody referred to it as the "little shed"


↑ I read that ↑ & started to choke from laughing so hard! "little shed" indeed! Hope they learn the difference.:googly: Once again, great job, fick!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone, much appreciated!!! Even the "little shed" comments, lol



Plastic Ninja said:


> What was the crane for?


The crane/lift/lull was used to get my reaper suspended up into that tree. Simply pulley system. One pulley out on the branch limb, one pulley on the side of the tree to keep the line tight, someone hiding behind the tree itself to then drop the reaper on top of tot's/adults/whoever walks below it, simple and very effective.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job, thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see Sergio took part in the activities

The night shots of the clown guy on the roof and the evil baby are great.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Fick you did a great job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Work................


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Excellent job! You have a great yard to work with. When I saw the crane I thought anyone who needs heavy equipment to set up their haunt is serious! Looks like everyone had a great time judging by the smiles!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah ... pics! Great job ... looks like a wonderful time was had by all!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice job, fick209. I wish I had a crane, or better still, a neighbor with a crane!


----------



## Loran (Jul 23, 2010)

I live in southern MN and I know what a mausoleum is. Great job on your yard. I really like some of the tombstones.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Loran said:


> I live in southern MN and I know what a mausoleum is. Great job on your yard. I really like some of the tombstones.


Well, thank you. I was honestly starting to wonder if ANYONE in MN knew what the hell a mausoleum was! I don't really care if everyone in my town calls it a "little shed", as long as they like it, I'm happy

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great Job Fick, I wish you had some video for us to see. I'm glad that the snow melted before hallowween. 3 years ago we had a really bad snowstorn prior to halloween that caused thousands of trees to topple and knocked out the power for 4+ days. Thankfully the power came back on at 3pm halloween day.

I might add a "pully" prop like that for next year, as if I don't have enough to do on the big night....I love the fact that you have family and friends helping out. Everyone had great costumes. It makes such a big difference. Fantastic Job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I love the little shed!!! LOL
Don't fear the reaper!
Looks like your halloween was a hit!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love it!


----------

